

Climate simulations of Middle Earth - mewo2
http://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2013/10013.html

======
nzp
For some reason it asks me to login to see the page. Google cache to the
rescue:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?biw=1600&bih=78...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?biw=1600&bih=786&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.bristol.ac.uk%2Fnews%2F2013%2F10013.html&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.bristol.ac.uk%2Fnews%2F2013%2F10013.html&gs_l=hp.3...8015.10533.1.11613.6.6.0.0.0.0.126.588.0j5.5.0....1...1c.1.32.psy-
ab..7.0.0.0GosVpqff-4&pbx=1)

